# Fog Lights Installed for $55 - An alternative to the OEM kit



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I figured I would pass this along for those of you who are looking to install fog lights into your car but don't necessarily want to purchase the OEM kit or deal with the issue of programming. I purchased the kit from E-Bay for $55 (Including Shipping) and they look identical to the OEM kit and the quality is pretty good. Installed them today and didn't have any issues.

I made a video of the install to help everyone to clarify the issues and challenges you will run into. I chose not to pull the bumper after removing the lower air dam. I didn't see a need for it. Other than the temperature being about 95 in the garage, it went pretty well. I used standard hand tools that everyone should have, so pretty much anyone can do this.






Kit

Fits 11 14 Chevy Cruze Clear Bumper Fog Lights Chrome Trim Cover Left Right | eBay


----------



## 2014GreenEco (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Guess my Cruze was one of the lucky ones. I installed an OEM fog light kit and my fogs worked without a trip to the dealer for reprogramming. Great video btw. I did my install the same way. Seems like a waste of time to take off the whole bumper. And I'm a skinny guy so I didn't even have to lift the car. Sorry for the poor quality pictures. **** iPhone lol.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> Guess my Cruze was one of the lucky ones. I installed an OEM fog light kit and my fogs worked without a trip to the dealer for reprogramming. Great video btw. I did my install the same way. Seems like a waste of time to take off the whole bumper. And I'm a skinny guy so I didn't even have to lift the car. Sorry for the poor quality pictures. **** iPhone lol.


Yah, there was no way I was fitting under the car without putting it up on ramps. 

This biggest challenge in the install was getting the 3rd screw inserted on the drivers side. You have to grab the housing with your right hand and then push it over to the left while holding the screw in your left hand and trying to get it started by feel alone. Since once you get both hands up there you can't see anything and there's limited room. Once it's started, you're good to go.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> I figured I would pass this along for those of you who are looking to install fog lights into your car but don't necessarily want to purchase the OEM kit or deal with the issue of programming. I purchased the kit from E-Bay for $55 (Including Shipping) and they look identical to the OEM kit and the quality is pretty good. Installed them today and didn't have any issues.
> 
> I made a video of the install to help everyone to clarify the issues and challenges you will run into. I chose not to pull the bumper after removing the lower air dam. I didn't see a need for it. Other than the temperature being about 95 in the garage, it went pretty well. I used standard hand tools that everyone should have, so pretty much anyone can do this.
> 
> ...


What you failed to mention is the fog lamp switch. Some kind of mismatching toggle switch on the dash? Two wires you twist the bare ends together?

I know its criminal for Chevy to fool around with the firmware so the fog lamps wouldn't work, but mine was prior to this act of madness. Another thing that was criminal to omit the contact block in the head lamps switch, those metallic rubber blocks that make contact with PCB pads, can't get any cheaper than this to make a switch. Then to just not include that piece of rubber forcing us to buy a total new switch.

But at least the fog lamp wiring was there, as well as the fog lamp relay, but not mounted on top of the fuse/relay panel under the hood. Soldered in to the lower PCB board, commented to myself, ha, was the only person that would listen to me. That would be a pain to replace.

Considered this cheaper route to get fog lamps, but paid 70 bucks more for the OE kit, some dealer had it on auction and fortunately was the only bidder. And the green light comes on the the speedometer when the fog lamps are turned on. And get additional excitement from this when I switch on the fogs. But not sure about 80 bucks worth of extra excitement.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

NickD said:


> What you failed to mention is the fog lamp switch. Some kind of mismatching toggle switch on the dash? Two wires you twist the bare ends together?


Did you watch the video? 

The switch is a basic single pole spring loaded switch with red and green back lighting. I mounted it low enough on the fuse panel door. So unless you're looking for it, you'll never even notice it's there. I did have too put a small notch in the fuse panel door to allow for the cabling. However this is an easy replaceable part if needed. So there's no permanent holes in the dash to deal with.

Since my car didn't have the programming, I was quoted from $90-$150 for the update plus the $175 avg for the kit. So in the end, I essentially saved aprox $225. The end result is the same and I enjoyed doing the install and learned about the car in the process.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> Yah, there was no way I was fitting under the car without putting it up on ramps.
> 
> This biggest challenge in the install was getting the 3rd screw inserted on the drivers side. You have to grab the housing with your right hand and then push it over to the left while holding the screw in your left hand and trying to get it started by feel alone. Since once you get both hands up there you can't see anything and there's limited room. Once it's started, you're good to go.


Yeah I agree. I only screwed it in as far as I could but I know it could've gone a lot more. I figured as long as both screws on the other side are tight I should be good haha.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Did you watch the video?
> 
> The switch is a basic single pole spring loaded switch with red and green back lighting. I mounted it low enough on the fuse panel door. So unless you're looking for it, you'll never even notice it's there. I did have too put a small notch in the fuse panel door to allow for the cabling. However this is an easy replaceable part if needed. So there's no permanent holes in the dash to deal with.
> 
> Since my car didn't have the programming, I was quoted from $90-$150 for the update plus the $175 avg for the kit. So in the end, I essentially saved aprox $225. The end result is the same and I enjoyed doing the install and learned about the car in the process.


Guess I didn't take the time to watch a 16 minute video. If I did mount a dedicated switch, would have been on the right hand side of the head lamp switch. Fuse panel rear shows the location of the fuses, wouldn't want to mess that up.

Have a right angle power screwdriver with a magnetic bit, so putting those two end screws in was easy without all that extra work of removing the bumper as the instructions said to.

This job would have been a snap if they only added a pigtail lead to that fuse/relay job. But at it was, learned those three connectors were never properly seated in, and that pin #31 hole was covered with flashing that had to be carefully carved out. And is the kind of pin without a release, once its in, right hole or not, its in for life.

Also adjusted the beams so they were 12 inches above the level floor at 25 feet, only a vertical adjustment was available.

So you got by with around 70 bucks for a vehicle that really needs fog lights, my estimate would be 20 bucks maximum if installed at the factory. And should be standard equipment with a vehicle with zero side lighting. Dealer installed is around 350 bucks, outrageous, and cost them extra money to reprogram the BCM so the user can't install them themselves. Least mine was already programmed, checked it out first.

So I have two bezels, a perfectly good head lamp switch minus a contact block, a couple of screws, and about ten foot long tie wraps left over. Have a box full of 4" black tie wraps that was that was needed. No sense in wasting these nice long ones. Will use those someplace else that requires a long tie wrap.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's the same kit I got about a year ago great price looks great but . I ran in to some trouble with them the lens started to melt but the seller took good care of me and gave me my money back I then went to Wal-Mart and b aought a 20 dollar set . Of glass fogs took the lens out of them and processed to cut out only the melted part and then glued the glass onesv in place so I meet the Oem look I then found a dealer that would reprogram my bcm for 50 bucks and a new head light switch fot 20 at a junkyard the switch came out of a verano but good wright up


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought the same kit for my very early 12 Eco. If the circuit is configured, the fog light fuse will be live with the key on?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I bought the same kit for my very early 12 Eco. If the circuit is configured, the fog light fuse will be live with the key on?


I tried it every way I could. Key on, car running, lights on, lights on with low beam, just the markers. No matter what I tried, I had no source voltage from the fuse.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

bloberg19 said:


> That's the same kit I got about a year ago great price looks great but . I ran in to some trouble with them the lens started to melt but the seller took good care of me and gave me my money back I then went to Wal-Mart and b aought a 20 dollar set . Of glass fogs took the lens out of them and processed to cut out only the melted part and then glued the glass onesv in place so I meet the Oem look I then found a dealer that would reprogram my bcm for 50 bucks and a new head light switch fot 20 at a junkyard the switch came out of a verano but good wright up



Good to know. I'll keep an eye for any signs of failure. 

I never have any luck in the junkyards in my area. They always seem to be filled with Neons, smashed Hondas, or older W body cars from GM (Grand Prix, Lesabre, Impala, Monte Carlo). I think all of the later model stuff goes straight to the dismantlers and sold on E-Bay for parts.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

There's only one near by me that has just about everything its nice tho ill post a picture when I can get a good one of the glass lens


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For whatever reason, law states the fogs can only come on when the low beams are on, brights must switch them off. With the Cruze, can turn on the low beams with the keys in your pocket, but not the fogs. Ignition must be on, but the engine can be turned off. So to comply with this law, was another reason to stick with the OE unit. 

Can get so ridiculous, if someone hits my legally parked car, will blame adding an aftermarket switch to the fog lamps. Even though the lights are off. 

For some other peculiar reason, back up lights only work when in reverse and the engine is running. Not practical in a MT car, have to be in reverse. So to check them crack open the garage door about a foot, one foot on the brake, other on the clutch can check the rear view mirror for that extra light on both sides. Then open the garage door immediately so I don't die from CO poisoning. 

Not very handy like in other vehicles where the back up lights will come on with just the ignition on and in reverse, so can get a little light back there for when hooking up a trailer in the dark. So said the heck with adding a trailer hitch to it.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good point. When I had the Grand Prix, I only used them during the rain or when it was snowing out. Typically, using your high beams in this situation is not advisable, since you will tend to get more light reflected back at you.

I'll do the same with the Cruze.


----------

